# arboreal cage question



## Sukai94 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am a bit of a post whore today so excuse me! :} 

I have read that you cannot house larger arboreal T's in an enclosure with a screen (reptile cage top) as they can get stuck in at and loose a limb.

Is this true?


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 9, 2009)

They can indeed get their feet-hooks caught and end up dangling by a leg, yes.
Not recommended at all.

And you're a post-whore? I only joined this community yesterday and I'm already on 88 counted (+ the announcements forum...)


----------



## Sukai94 (Feb 9, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> They can indeed get their feet-hooks caught and end up dangling by a leg, yes.
> Not recommended at all.


Thanks for the reply. Any ideas on what to do wit my 10 gallon? Does anyone make Plexiglas tops or am I going to have to fabricate one? I have some extra plexiglass scraps around but cutting it is not easy.  What about regular screen (like the stuff used for windows) is that stuff ok?



ph0bia said:


> And you're a post-whore? I only joined this community yesterday and I'm already on 88 counted (+ the announcements forum...)


haha you win :clap: 

This is a great forum. I am glad I joined.


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Feb 9, 2009)

would not use screen i take my lids to glass shop and have them cut plexiglass to fit and drill holes and silicone them down hold better humidity this way to.


----------



## bamato (Feb 10, 2009)

blackcadillac70 said:


> would not use screen i take my lids to glass shop and have them cut plexiglass to fit and drill holes and silicone them down hold better humidity this way to.



Perfect!  If you're cheap, like myself, you can buy thin sheets of plastic from the home depot or lowes, cut them yourself, and drill air holes in them.  Then just silicone them right to the metal frame of the screen top.  I have a few cages I need to do this to myself actually.  

Oh, and to the OP, ANY tarantula can do this, not just arboreals.  I've caught a few of my terrestrials "screen crawling" in the past.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 10, 2009)

I keep a large A metallica and a still growing 6" P regalis in Exo-Terras with the stock screen lids. I've never had a problem w/ a stuck foot in either case although I had to block some of the ventilation for them.

I HAVE had a B smithi get his foot stuck in the supposedly safe "dipped screen" lids for a 5.5 gal aquarium tank. He wasn't stuck in the screen itself but rather the seam around the edge. Poor guy was hanging limp from one foot when I got home. He had a toe and both pedipalps damaged from trying to get free. He forced a quick molt to repair the damage which had him hooking out. He did go on to father hundreds of lil babies so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Jwwjr (Feb 10, 2009)

theres a guy in these forums, goes by robc, really cool guy but heres a vid he did on his plexiglass tops 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8ELrKdDQX8&feature=channel_page

i havent done it yet myself but seems hard enough to try :razz:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, any spider can be caught in this situation, which is why they suggest keeping terrestrials in shallow enclosures in case they do 'hang'. My B.Auratum seems to like walking upside-down on the top of her enclosure, until she eventually and inevitably falls off. A grand fall of one inch onto soft soil, she seems to be understanding it's not a good idea, now, though ^_^

Also, yes, some people have screen tops and never have a problem, but my response would be "Why tempt fate?"


----------



## Wallcrawler (Feb 10, 2009)

There is a Company called first class aquatics whose products I use for my dart frogs.  He basically makes and acrylic vivarium insert w/ a door to be glued to a 10 gallon tank flipped on its end. I've always thought they would be great for arboreals.  Somewhat pricey though.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## robc (Feb 10, 2009)

Jwwjr said:


> theres a guy in these forums, goes by robc, really cool guy but heres a vid he did on his plexiglass tops
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8ELrKdDQX8&feature=channel_page
> 
> i havent done it yet myself but seems hard enough to try :razz:


Here's the entire Plexiglass Lid Tutorial with installation video:

[youtube]ZQW2FOQayoc[/youtube]

[youtube]33EtGOoSLho[/youtube]

[youtube]a8ELrKdDQX8[/youtube]


----------



## Sukai94 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is cool stuff! Thanks for sharing!

If anyone else lives in San Diego there is a place called Rid-Out Plastics in North County. They have a scrap bin of Plexiglas out front. There are not a lot of huge pieces but you can usually find something useful. I will probably head out there today as Plexiglas sheets are really expensive (I have not figured out why) and I wont feel bad if I screw up a free piece of plastic.


----------



## Robert Jordan (Feb 10, 2009)

*I always say this:*

http://www.tarantulacages.com/arboreal.html

Awesome stuff. Highly recommended. Worth the $$. 

Especially if you're lazy like me and don't want to build your own.


----------



## JeremyL (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouldn't advise using regular "fiberglass" window screen.  I made this mistake on a enclosure I was making for a pokie sling.  The enclosure had several 1/2" holes I had covered in the fiberglass window screen.  It only took a couple hours for the sling to chew through the screen and make it half way across the house where I found it on the ceiling.


----------



## Sukai94 (Feb 11, 2009)

I got some Plexiglas. Now how do I cut it?

I have researched this online. Some say you can cut it with a saw others say you must score it and break it. Some say both methods have caused it to shatter.  

It no longer has the peel-off protective coating. It is a large scrap piece and it came that way. I think it is 1/8 inch thick.


----------



## Fluke (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea you score it then break it. Measure it twice, then mark the line. Then i would use some clamps to hold on a metal straight edge (ruler) to the plastic to keep it from sliding. Get a large razor, or (I recommend) plastic cutters-which is really just a razor..  Then cut it slowly. I found that when slicing all the way down one strike each time gets he "cut lines" off a bit. I work with a three inch section first, then swipe that section a few times while increasing the length of the cut, 4 inches, then 5, then 6 until you get to the entire length. 

When you break it... I did it on carpet. I layed it flat on the ground, put both my knees on the plastic by the cut line and pulled the other end toward me. It will snap like POOF, and in a perfect line. I use only 1/8 inch and it works great! Goodluck. Also, whn you need to make a cut but dont have leverage, get creative, pieces of wood for aid, stomping on etc ha


----------



## Sukai94 (Feb 28, 2009)

I scored 1/8inch thick plastic and broke it. Only about half the time it broke exactly where I scored it, they pieces that weren't cut perfectly I had to toss. I don't think I scored it to little either. I scored it many, many times over before I broke it. 

I ended up going to Ace hardware and paying them something like $18 to cut it. Add that to what I paid for the hinges, clasps and 10 gallon tank I should have got a something from tarantula cages or an exo terra terrarium.

With all that it did turn out very nicely. I am hoping that robc will start making these in bulk so I don't have to anymore :}


----------



## robc (Feb 28, 2009)

Sukai94 said:


> I scored 1/8inch thick plastic and broke it. Only about half the time it broke exactly where I scored it, they pieces that weren't cut perfectly I had to toss. I don't think I scored it to little either. I scored it many, many times over before I broke it.
> 
> I ended up going to Ace hardware and paying them something like $18 to cut it. Add that to what I paid for the hinges, clasps and 10 gallon tank I should have got a something from tarantula cages or an exo terra terrarium.
> 
> With all that it did turn out very nicely. I am hoping that robc will start making these in bulk so I don't have to anymore :}


When scoring the plexiglass you must put the line on the edge of the table and then snapp....but it also depends on the plexiglass knife....I will be making these in bulk!!


----------

